
Happy World Tapir Day - iovrthoughtthis
https://www.beholder.uk/dwindle/
======
gremlinsinc
As an exmormon this holds a special meaning - it's sort of our mascot.

(Horses are an anachronism in the Book of Mormon. LDS scholars using cognizant
dissonance stretched 'horse and chariot' to possibly mean 'tapir and
chariot'...see: [http://www.mormonthink.com/book-of-mormon-
problems.htm](http://www.mormonthink.com/book-of-mormon-problems.htm))

~~~
nobleach
I have to admit, this is exactly where my mind went.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Mine went here: [https://landcruisingadventure.com/guyana-
tapirs/](https://landcruisingadventure.com/guyana-tapirs/)

------
GavinAnderegg
This was a really great way to start the day. Extremely well done!

Once you go through the story, you should turn on "Tapir Notes" in settings
and go through again (as noted in settings, probably best not to read them the
first time through).

------
bear8642
Glad this got traction - had Dave Whiteland as lecturer last year. He's really
into Tapirs!

------
Hoasi
This is great, love this style. The story uses the medium to the fullest, with
unobtrusive navigation. Bookmarked, thank you for sharing.

------
nicoburns
Obligatory link to True Facts about the tapir:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJm6nDnR2SE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJm6nDnR2SE)

